# Decoder Reset



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I just received and installed a KAM4-led from TCSDCC. It worked fine for a few minutes and as I was looking through the programming I must have changed something I didn't mean to. I must have changed something in the speed settings to cause slow acceleration I mesn real slow. I want to do a factory reset but don't know what the instructions mean. Instruction from their website (also came with decoder) indicate to reset use CV8 /153/enter 2 to perform factory reset. 
Ok I go to CV8 and it reads 153 so what do I do next? I don't understand the enter two part?


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I forgot to add that if I enter (2) nothing happens. If I enter (2) then (enter) it jumps to the next CV value. And CV8 still reads 153.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The basic CV8 can't be changed.Giving it a value of 2 will reset the decoder,but CV8 will still read 153 following the reset.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I guess that makes sense now. I did reset it but still have the problem. It takes the loco 25-50 ft to get up to speed. I set the speed up as high as it will go and it slowly starts moving and takes a long time to reach the set speed. It is like an acceleration issue but I went through those settings and couldn't find anything. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

What system are you operating with, i.e. Digitrax, NCE, Zero 1 or what?


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

It is an NCE Power Cab.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok, I just happened to be experimenting with my TCS WOW 101 Diesel on an NCE system as well. I have Digitrax at home and the TCS ran just fine, but the NCE had all kinds of problems, i.e. turn the headlight off and the horn honks. Hit the quill horn and it runs out in a very long playout, occasionally the sounds take on a garble for a few seconds then returns to normal. I'll be digging into this a bit more to try to figure out why TCS doesn't play well with NCE.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok thanks! I think tomorrow I may change the loco address. All my others are fine so just thinking that if the NCE is confused than that may work.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

You have to power cycle the decoder after the reset in order for it to take place. Write a value of 2 to cv8, then tilt the engine off the rails for about ten seconds. Replacing the engine back down should take the reset.

It sounds like you have CV3 (acceleration) set way too high.

Mark.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Gwpapa said:


> Ok thanks! I think tomorrow I may change the loco address. All my others are fine so just thinking that if the NCE is confused than that may work.


If you reset the decoder it will put the address back to 3 anyway.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Mark R. said:


> You have to power cycle the decoder after the reset in order for it to take place. Write a value of 2 to cv8, then tilt the engine off the rails for about ten seconds. Replacing the engine back down should take the reset.
> 
> 
> Mark.


Thanks, looks like they would include that info in the manual!


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I got the decoder reset and all is well again.


----------

